# ARTHROGRAM MR, HIP /left



## Shirleybala (Jul 16, 2010)

Which set of codes will come for this report as per documentation:
27093/73525
27093/77002

For 27093 crosswalk does not lead to S&I 77002. 

     The risks, benefits and alternatives to the procedure were
      explained to the patient.  The patient understood and gave
      informed consent. The patient placed supine on the angiography
      table.  Under fluoroscopic observation an appropriate skin entry
      site was marked for entry into the right hip joint space.  The
      overlying skin was prepped and draped in the usual sterile
      fashion.  Local anesthesia was obtained with 1% lidocaine.  Under
      direct fluoroscopic guidance a 20-gauge needle was advanced into
      the right hip joint.  Intra-articular position was confirmed with
      injection of 1 cc of ultravist 300 contrast material.  Once needle
      position was confirmed 7 cc of a Magnevist mixture (0.1 cc of
      Magnevist in 20 cc of normal saline).  was injected into the hip
      joint space  The needle was removed and a sterile dressing
      applied.  The patient tolerated procedure well.

      Impression: Successful arthrogram prior to MRI


----------



## drsnpatil (Jul 16, 2010)

*Contributor*

27093 with 73523 as per my knowledge.



Shirleybala said:


> Which set of codes will come for this report as per documentation:
> 27093/73525
> 27093/77002
> 
> ...


----------



## tristate (Jul 19, 2010)

I would code 27093 and 77002.  No documentation of any findings, so that's why I wouldn't use 73525.


----------



## Shirleybala (Jul 20, 2010)

yes, images are not documented.


----------

